
Ask HN: What are good examples of programmer portfolios? - acconrad
It&#x27;s easy for designers to have portfolio websites since they are images that are easy to display and digest. But if your primary deliverable is code, it&#x27;s usually either:<p>(A) Hidden behind NDA<p>or<p>(B) Not very digestible for portfolio consumption<p>Does anyone have good examples of programmers (probably freelancers) who have created great portfolio websites? I feel like I need to update my website for future freelance work, but if I know that most of my code is under NDA, I&#x27;m not sure how I can showcase my skills beyond my limited Github open source work.
======
tracker1
Even a limited Github account is pretty useful... I have older code that I
will use for reference on there as well as some newer, but less curated bits.

If I'm working on something that can be made modular and isn't a core
component of a work project, sometimes I'll do it at home open-sourced, then
pull it in from the open source repo, or get permission to release it from
work. You don't need a _lot_ of examples to show what you can do. And they
don't all need to be masterpieces.

If you can, make something useful, get it on github, and push it into an
appropriate language repo (npm, nuget, cpan, gems, etc)

------
sheraz
you should have a look at this bootstrap template:

I won't be self-promoting here, but I use this template for my "portfolio"
from time to time, and it definitely seems to do the job.

[http://themes.3rdwavemedia.com/website-templates/free-
respon...](http://themes.3rdwavemedia.com/website-templates/free-responsive-
website-template-for-developers/)

